
Pervasive Tech Myths That Are Only Wasting Your Time - iProject
http://lifehacker.com/5911623/top-10-pervasive-tech-myths-that-are-only-wasting-your-time
======
antidoh
"stop crying over your current device and just upgrade. You'll be a lot
happier once you do."

What a waste of time and money. Devices are expensive. Use them until they're
unusable (broken or incompatible), and get your happiness from people, not
devices.

~~~
Joeboy
My Nokia 6021 agrees with you.

